# OLL Bowtie?



## hic2482w (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anybody know a relatively simple, 2gen OLL algorithm for Bowtie?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 17, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Does anybody know a relatively simple, 2gen OLL algorithm for Bowtie?


 
What is Bowtie?


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> What is Bowtie?


 
bowtie is another name for the L OCLL case (triple sune)


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 17, 2011)

R U2 R', then do (U' R U R') two times, U' R U' R'


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 17, 2011)

R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (Just 3 inverse sunes.)
Ninja'd *sigh


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 17, 2011)

anyway, why would you want 2-gen for this case, when non-2-gen algs for this case can be done sub-.7 even by me and I am not that fast?


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 17, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> anyway, why would you want 2-gen for this case, when non-2-gen algs for this case can be done sub-.7 even by me and I am not that fast?


 
Maybe for OH?


----------



## Toad (Jan 17, 2011)

Or to preserve corner permutation?


----------



## hic2482w (Jan 17, 2011)

ruff48 said:


> Maybe for OH?


 
Correct


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 17, 2011)

what alg o you use for 2h? cause the one i use is fast for OH too


----------



## maggot (Jan 17, 2011)

'a relatively simple' 2 gen case. i dont think there is one. the R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' is relatively complex compared to the F' r U R' U' r' F R. . just me. . an awful way to do it is double sune (U) R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' follwed by sune R U R' U R U2 R', so R' and R cancel and U2 and U goto U' so, 

(U) R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R', is also fairly simple way of performing and is easy because it is double sune 2gen (which you might already know) with a slightly different ending, follwed by a sune


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 17, 2011)

maggot said:


> 'a relatively simple' 2 gen case. i dont think there is one. the R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' is relatively complex compared to the F' r U R' U' r' F R. . just me. . an awful way to do it is double sune (U) R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' follwed by sune R U R' U R U2 R', so R' and R cancel and U2 and U goto U' so,
> 
> (U) R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R, is also fairly simple way of performing and is easy because it is double sune 2gen (which you might already know) with a slightly different ending, follwed by a sune


 
The first alg you mentioned is just 3 sunes, how is that complex?


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 17, 2011)

for me x' D R U R' D' R U' R' is still much faster with OH than a triple-sune-style thing


----------



## Diniz (Jan 17, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> for me x' D R U R' D' R U' R' is still much faster with OH than a triple-sune-style thing



2Gen preserves corner permutation, so its useful to know as a COLL case (especially for OH)


----------



## maggot (Jan 17, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> The first alg you mentioned is just 3 sunes, how is that complex?


 
its complex compared to the F' r U R' U' r' F R. 8 moves > 15 moves.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 17, 2011)

maggot said:


> its complex compared to the F' r U R' U' r' F R. 8 moves > 15 moves.


 
number of moves =/= complexity


----------



## Diniz (Jan 17, 2011)

maggot said:


> its complex compared to the F' r U R' U' r' F R. 8 moves > 15 moves.


 
2 words > 8 moves


----------



## hic2482w (Jan 17, 2011)

I use F' r U R' U' r F R, but I was just trying to se if there was another, quicker alg.


----------



## Diniz (Jan 17, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> I use F' r U R' U' r F R, but I was just trying to se if there was another, quicker alg.


I can sub 0.5 this one: l U' R' D R U R' D'


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Jan 19, 2011)

Diniz said:


> I can sub 0.5 this one: l U' R' D R U R' D'


When doing two handed - do you execute both D moves with the left hand? 

I'm currently still using FR'F'L FRF'L' or RBLB' R'BL'B' (F/B can be executed like U )


----------



## Diniz (Jan 19, 2011)

oll+phase+sync said:


> When doing two handed - do you execute both D moves with the left hand?
> 
> I'm currently still using FR'F'L FRF'L' or RBLB' R'BL'B' (F/B can be executed like U )


 
Yes, i use the Eperm fingertrick..





Note that the first half is the Bowtie alg..


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 20, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> I use F' r U R' U' r F R, but I was just trying to se if there was another, quicker alg.


y2 l' U' L' U R U' L U 
It does the same thing, but it's a bit nicer to perform imo.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Jan 21, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Yes, i use the Eperm fingertrick..
> ..


 
I was first trying to do the D' by just moving the left ring finger from front to back (instead of doing the push in the back like in your video) - but only on my best cube I've had enough power.


----------

